# URGENT - Sick rabbit herd! It is worms! Ivermectin?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My sister's rabbits have an intestinal disease going through them. Two have already died from it and more are getting it. :help: 

SYMPTOMS:
Rippling stomach (very obvious)
Sloshing sound when they run or when they are shaken
Diarrhea (some of them)
Very round stomach (some of them)
They eventually go off their feed, get thinner, and die.

We have tried Duramycin-10 and it doesn't seem to be helping. TSC is out of Neomycin.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: URGENT - Sick rabbit herd! Some have died already.*

I find this site to be very useful for my rabbit raising...never had your problem but I hope this site can help you..

http://www.angelfire.com/ny2/crescentva ... ments.html


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: URGENT - Sick rabbit herd! Some have died already.*

Sorry to hear about the bunnies.  My first thought was cocci. I used to work at a pet shop & a couple of times, we got baby rabbits in & they had cocci. The symptoms you describe sound a lot like what I remember... The cocci can stay dormant & then surface due to stress (hmmm...kind of like goats?). Not sure if there are any chickens around your sisters rabbits, but chickens cannot be kept w/bunnies & I think it's due to cocci. I read that sulfa drugs are the choice for ridding them of the infection.... hope this is helpful & I hope you guys can save the rest of the rabbits. :hug:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: URGENT - Sick rabbit herd! Some have died already.*

I've never had that problem but this is what I would do...
Any rabbits with diarrhea... Pull them off of pelleted rabbit pellets and put them on ONLY Timothy Hay. Absolutely NO pelleted rabbit food until the diarrhea is under control. NO greens, No veggies, Nothing except hay. Once the diarrhea has been under control for a day or two start back on small amounts of pellets slowly.

I would start them all on Probiotics twice daily ASAP. That should help get the bacteria back in order.

Try to get a fecal done (Any dog or cat vet should be able to do it. It's best if you know exactly what you are treating. That will speed the recover and shorten the guessing game.)... if not possible.. I would start treating for coccidia 1st.  After the coccidia treatment I would treat with Ivomec. 1/10 of a cc per pound of body weight orally is the dose i use.

Any rabbit with diarrhea should also be on an electrolyte supplement as well. Diarrhea is the biggest problem. They dehydrate quickly.

Hope the rabbits recover


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: URGENT - Sick rabbit herd! Some have died already.*

Are you able to separate sick rabbits from the healthy?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: URGENT - Sick rabbit herd! Some have died already.*

Thank you all so much! I will show my sister your replies!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: URGENT - Sick rabbit herd! Some have died already.*

I hope this will help...
http://welshrabbitry.com/health.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: URGENT - Sick rabbit herd! Some have died already.*

Hope you can get it figured out...I would consider taking one of the rabbits or a dead one into the vet so they can hopefully find out the problem. Good luck! :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Problem Identified

Worms. I did a fecal float and there are a lot of worm eggs that look like goat barberpole eggs.

Can we do Ivermectin 1% orally on a rabbit?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad you got it figured out. I don't know about worming rabbits...but you could probably find some good info. quickly by googling. :thumb:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, that is the Ivomec I use on mine. I have not had any ill effects from it. I use at the rate of 1/10 of a cc per pound given orally. I've slightly overdosed before without hurting them. Not that I recommend overdosing.. just I've done it a few times when I had a bad case of mites.


----------

